# IVF for Oldies



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hi there,

Just wondering whether there are actually any clinics in LAncashire that have good results with older women and will accept elevated FSH. My clinic, MFS, won't let me have a go unless FSH drops below 10 c(urrently 12). Personally, I think that's dead tight and am desperate to give IVF a go.
Any suggestions?


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi there

Have you tried the other clinic in Manchester - CARE.  Im not sure what their rules are on FSH but its worth checking it out.

Let me know how you get on.

When you say you are an older woman how old are you (if you dont mind me asking).

Good luck

Lynn
xx


----------



## ElsBelle (Feb 8, 2007)

Hey Lynn,

of course I don't mind you asking. I'm gonna be 43 this year, and even though I feel quite young still, in terms of reproduction I am definitley an oldie.
Have tried Care, they seem to have the same policy. - Hopefully will find somewhere else - or, you never know, my FSH might just come down this month.

Take care,

ElsBelle.


----------



## Loobs72 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hiya

I really hope your FSH comes down or you manage to find somewhere that will treat you.

lots of luck

Lynn
xxx


----------

